# Wlan-Stick für Vodafone DSL-EasyBox 802



## Chaos[AoD] (10. August 2009)

*Wlan-Stick für Vodafone DSL-EasyBox 802*

Hallo Community,

da ich nicht so richtig den Plan habe von Wlan frage ich lieber mal nach bevor ich Mist kaufe...

Also hab jetzt vor kurzem zu Vodafone gewechselt und die Vodafone dsl-easy box 802 bekommen.

Nun will ich einen PC über Wlan mit Internet versorgen. Nun die Frage:

Geht da ein handelsüblicher Stick bzw. welchen kömnnt ihr empfehlen?

Einen 0815 Standart Fritz Usb Stick oder verträgt sich das nicht?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## K3n$! (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wlan-Stick für Vodafone DSL-EasyBox 802*

Moin Moin,

also laut dem Datenblatt verfügt die Box sogar über den WLan N-Standard, d.h. sogar bis zu 300MBit anstatt 54MBit bei dem G-Standard.

Ich denke ein normaler Fritz!Usb Stick wird seinen Dienst gut verrichten, sicherlich gibt es da auch gute Alternativen, die ich dir leider nicht nennen kann, da ich kein WLan habe 


Greetz K3n$!


PS: Im Anhang das Datenblatt von der EasyBox 802


----------

